# Government Funded Diploma's



## Wise Education (Feb 5, 2015)

Are you an Australian Citizen or Humanitarian Visa Holder. If so you are entitled to $96 000 funded study. When you are earning $53 345 per year, is when you pay back the funding at 4% which is about $40 a week.

Range of Diploma's offered to study online in high demand industries.

Ask me how, Iam a career consultant an can assist you today. Call me or text Study Now on 0456645610

Kind regards
Erica Golding


----------

